# Ban all cell phones I say!! They're dangerous!!



## zadiac (23/1/18)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/23/...er-bites-iphone-battery-replacement-explosion

Well, they say that about e-cigarettes because of exploding batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (23/1/18)

In future batteries may only be sold in unbranded boxes with pictures of toothless people on them. Batteries will also need to be made in dimensions too large to fit in the human mouth. Finally, cell phones may only be used in specially designated spaces and not in public or within sight of children. It is obvious to us that cell phone use is an entry level to arson and the use of explosives.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (23/1/18)

Someone give that man a tide pod to vape

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (24/1/18)

Christos said:


> Someone give that man a tide pod to vape



Let's mix it with a Californian reaper chilly also.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

